# JTable automatische Spaltenbreite



## lokly (17. Aug 2008)

Hi, 
gibt es eine Möglichkeit in einem JTable die Spaltenbreite auf den Inhalt anzupassen, so automatisch, dass man nicht immer erst die Spalten verschieben muss, dass die Inhalte angezeigt werden.. 
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.


----------



## André Uhres (17. Aug 2008)

```
AutofitTableColumns.autoResizeTable(table,
        false, //use the Column Header width as a minimum width
        5, //how many extra pixels do you want on the end of each column
        true //if you want the whole visible Area to be used
        );
```
Dazu benutzen wir die Klasse _AutofitTableColumns.java_
aus _Autofit.jar_ (Quellcode im jar).


----------



## lokly (17. Aug 2008)

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------

